

IPads surfing the Web outnumber Linux machines - sigzero
http://www.tuaw.com/2011/04/21/more-ipads-in-use-than-linux-computers/

======
esmevane
So an extremely user-friendly, tremendously low-bar entry-level direct-to-
consumer device, built primarily for easy web productivity, is outstripping a
system known for its tremendous ability to intimidate the computer illiterate,
in the terrain of just... surfing the web?

Simply stunning.

------
mycroftiv
Wait, what about Android? Even though it runs the Linux kernel, it doesn't
count as "Linux"? I guess the lesson here is that only GNU counts as Linux.
Something seems confused in the terminology.

~~~
jws
You could add in the ~1.6% that android accounts for and it would then beat
the iPad.

------
djacobs
I wonder how many Linux users permanently spoof their UA to get around
pointless browser sniffing? (Then again, I guess a lot of Linux users don't
frequent sites with such bad coding practices.)

------
teilo
How is this even remotely surprising? The iPad is a popular consumer device.
Only the religious Linux fanboys think that the Linux desktop has a
significant market share.

------
geekam
We usually do a wget (<http://lwn.net/Articles/262570/>) like RMS. Surfing IS
for iPad users. :)

~~~
MatthewPhillips
He must really hate ajax.

------
jinushaun
I'm more impressed by the high XP numbers! That's some impressive staying
power!

------
mtogo
But it's the year of linux on the desktop!

